# Rescued Eclectus parrot..



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Many years ago(10+) a good friend of mine rescued an African Grey and a Moroccan Cockatoo, they were both "pluckers" and had been fed a diet of mostly sunflower and safflower seeds :-( It took years to stop the stress plucking and to get hem to eat a proper diet of sprouts,fruit and parrot chow. She still has them and figures they are about 20-30 years old  healthy and still pluck now and then. I think it just takes a lot of calm and patience. Good luck
Oh yeah I would love to see some pic's !


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Eclectus parrots are beautiful! The feather plucking is most likely from stress/depression. I interned at the National Aviary in Pittsburgh when I was in college. I miss being around birds. I have a few pet sitting clients with Amazons - they get fresh fruits and veggies every day (avocados are poisonous to birds, so is chocolate...). They got a mix of apples, pomegranates, grapes, banana, pepper, green beans, corn, carrot in one bowl, parrot seed in another bowl, a meat and pasta mix in another bowl, and a few almonds and walnuts. I have another client with an Amazon who likes to eat Taco Bell (no guacamole!). 

The first thing you'll want to teach the bird is "step up" so that you can get the bird out of the cage safely. There are some YouTube videos on how to teach it, use strictly positive reinforcement/operant conditioning methods. Birds respond well to clicker training. My vet has an eclectus "office parrot" named Joey. He is very loud.

Pictures?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> Eclectus parrots are beautiful! The feather plucking is most likely from stress/depression. I interned at the National Aviary in Pittsburgh when I was in college. I miss being around birds. I have a few pet sitting clients with Amazons - they get fresh fruits and veggies every day (avocados are poisonous to birds, so is chocolate...). They got a mix of apples, pomegranates, grapes, banana, pepper, green beans, corn, carrot in one bowl, parrot seed in another bowl, a meat and pasta mix in another bowl, and a few almonds and walnuts. I have another client with an Amazon who likes to eat Taco Bell (no guacamole!).
> 
> The first thing you'll want to teach the bird is "step up" so that you can get the bird out of the cage safely. There are some YouTube videos on how to teach it, use strictly positive reinforcement/operant conditioning methods. Birds respond well to clicker training. My vet has an eclectus "office parrot" named Joey. He is very loud.
> 
> Pictures?


I am not even sure if I am keeping her. She was in a horrible situation and I just couldn't leave her there. By loud are you talking about the screaming? The owner said she only did that when the bird couldn't see her. Hope that is the case. So far I have not handled her as she does not know me and would bite. Only had her for 2 days. Now the thing I do notice is the smell. I wonder if its the rope toys that have probably been in there for who knows how long. I am gong to take them out and get new stuff. Maybe these birds just stink I don't know. I took care of my friends parrot and she didn't stink. It is all new to me. Biggest bird I ever had was a canary. I will get pictures after we get more settled in. I am overwhelmed at this point. If I don't keep her I will find a rescue and rehome her. She is better off here for now. Poor bird has not had it so nice. She is about 9 years old. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok found out that the rope toys were causing the nasty smell. I actually read they shouldn't have them as they can get there nails caught and get hurt. She will have to be happy with a wood perch for now. Just glad the smell is gone..


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

My mom and dad have a Blue Fronted Amazon from a bad situation. He bonded with my dad, so (26 years later), my dad is the only one who can hold him, but we wouldn't trade him for anything. Merlin gets bird pellets (they kind of look like Crunch Berries), fruits and veggies (he LOVES mango), and boiled egg, and lots of fresh water...Merlin likes to bathe himself in his water bowl. He gets unsalted peanuts in the shell as treats (they like to manipulate things with their beaks) My advice is to move slowly and quietly around the bird and he will eventually trust you. Merlin now trusts my husband enough to take treats from his fingers...which sounds trivial, but is a big accomplishment from Merlin.

Just wanted to add...Merlin LOVES dried chili peppers.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I heard her talk yesterday and in the mornings she is doing a little happy dance on her perch. I went out and cut her some grapevines for her cage and she is having a blast chewing on them. I looked it up and they are bird safe. Her feathers look so much better after a few spray baths of water. She is such a silly girl. Oh no I may be falling for her. Well then she will have to stay here with me, Bess and Mia. I am so thrilled to see her so happy and eating a good diet. She deserves to be a happy bird.


----------

